# New born health insurance



## kaimouse (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi everyone,

new here 

I'm an Australian, having a baby in Indonesia in a couple of months. Our insurance covers pregnancy complications, but not the newborn itself, as seems very standard. Does anyone know of insurance that I can buy specifically for the baby born overseas? 

I've been searching online without much success for about an hour now.

Thanks in advance,

Kai


----------

